# Thoughts or Suggestions?



## amorpha (Oct 11, 2005)

I made a Jason Voorhees costume for myself this year but now that I've seen the pictures of it, it doesn't look nearly as menacing as the real Jason. Any thoughts or suggestions to improve the look? Any help would be appreciated!

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=357 

amorpha

PS- Yes, that's a real machete!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

That looks pretty darn menacing to ME! You did a great job- don't worry about it. We all get stressed out and think our work isn't as good as it should be after working so hard on it. Don't change a thing!


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree with Greencapt! I was looking at the exposed bones n flesh and thought, yep.. that's Jason alright! 

I wouldn't judge your work too harshly or quickly for that matter! If I saw you on the street... I'd cross it to avoid you! Creepy!

Great job!


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

OMG are you serious! your Jason rocks
an artist never like their own work!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

R U nuts, that's awesome!!
I did a Jason schtick my third haunt that was NOTHING compared with yours. A lot of kids refused to enter the foyer to get their treats. I used a "bald head" wig that I painted some "scars" on the back so that, when I turned my back to them, they could see them. I had the "ch, ch, ch, ch, ch, ha, ha, ha, ha, ha..." soundtrack going, and they were genuinely scared.
Remember, Jason is HUGE. I wore heavy work boots to gain another inch in height, and a down filled vest under the coveralls to appear heavier. I'm 6'-1" and weighed about 225 at the time.
Don't sweat it, amorpha, that's a great get up.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I agree with the others. Looks pretty menacing to me!

MsM


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

I totally agree that costume looks amazing...now you need a victim.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

You look great, the only thing I could think to add, other than a fresh victim as Molly said, is some dirt on the clothes, could just be the picture, but the clothes look too clean.


----------



## justagirl992 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think it looks good


----------



## amorpha (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, thanks everyone! I'm glad to hear you guys like my costume! I definitely agree with hobgoblin, I went out and got some blood red acrylic paint that I'm going to water down to make the clothes look all blood-stained, and I'm going to try to figure something out to make them look more dirty too. Thanks again everyone!

amorpha


----------



## justagirl992 (Oct 19, 2005)

One thing to make it more dirty, is get you some face powder (loose) and pat that all over where you want to look dirty, then spray hairspray over it to get it to stick. I did this with a zombie costume that I made myself and it worked very well. Maybe you know a female that help you out with the powder? Hope that helped. Or you can always throw the costume in the dirt and spray hairspray on that to help it stick. But the powder worked fine for me when I tried it.


----------



## amorpha (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, good idea, thanks! I'll post some pics when it's all done!

amorpha


----------

